# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Φυσικές μεταλλάξεις, λευκισμός και αλμπινισμός στα πουλιά.

## οδυσσέας

πυρουλας

----------


## aeras

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/AboutBirdsandFeeding/Albinism_Leucism.htm
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/AboutBirdsandFeeding/Albinism_Leucism.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3DLeucism%2Bin%2Bbirds%26hl%3Del%26rls%  3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GGHP_elGR470%26prmd%3Dimvns&s  a=X&ei=JAeMUM6ZHcXIswanlYH4Cg&ved=0CCkQ7gEwAA

----------


## οδυσσέας

ρεντπολ

----------


## οδυσσέας

φλωρος

----------


## οδυσσέας

κότσυφας

----------


## οδυσσέας

σπουργιτι

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλο ενα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

καρδιναλιος

----------


## οδυσσέας

american robin

----------


## οδυσσέας

Flycatcher

----------


## οδυσσέας

Στο 2’59 μεταλαξη σπινου

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Dunnock* (Prunella modularis)

----------


## Giwrgos13

Κοκατιλ αλμπινο δν εβαλες... χ0αχ0χα0

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν εβαλα γιατι δεν υπαρχει albino cockatiel, αλλα Whiteface Lutino cockatiel.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geof...ockatiels.html

----------


## Giwrgos13

υπαρχει αλμπινο κοκατιλ

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Albino 

*Είναι σημαντικό να επισημάνουμε πως δεν υπάρχει αλμπίνο κοκατίλ (σαν μετάλλαξη που κληρονομείται από γονείς στους απογόνους).
Τα ολόλευκα κοκατίλ, με κόκκινα μάτια, είναι στην πραγματικότητα συνδυασμός λουτίνο (που προκαλεί το ολόλευκο σώμα) και whiteface (που αφαιρεί κάθε χρώμα από το πρόσωπο και το κάνει να φαίνεται λευκό).

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...atiel&langid=1

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ναι whiteface -albino ειναι τα ολολευκα κοκατιλ

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα Whiteface Lutino λενε albino.

----------


## Giwrgos13

> τα Whiteface Lutino λενε albino.


Σωστα

----------


## οδυσσέας

και δυο σελιδες με φωτογραφιες.

http://www.vogelringschier.nl/DB28(2)79-89_2006.pdf

http://flickrhivemind.net/flickr_hvm...arch_type=Tags

----------


## orion

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΎΜΕ... πολύ καλό  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

waxwing http://www.theevolvinghomemaker.com/...07/waxwing.jpg

----------


## οδυσσέας

πυρουλα και κοτσύφι

----------


## οδυσσέας

redpoll

----------


## οδυσσέας

κοτσιφας

----------


## οδυσσέας

Common_Grackle

----------


## οδυσσέας

σπινος

----------


## οδυσσέας

λουγαρο αρσενικο



λουγαρο θυληκο

----------


## Gardelius

*Τρελός ερωτας!!!!!!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ σταχταρες ειναι;

----------


## οδυσσέας

νομιζω ειναι Σταυλοχελίδονα (Hirundo rustica).

----------


## jk21

ναι ετσι δικαιολογειται το δεξι ,εχεις δικιο !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

redpoll

----------


## οδυσσέας

σπινος

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

στο 1:19 δειτε ενα πανεμορφο κοτσιφι

----------


## despoiki

Παιδιά, όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου πει: οι Αλμπίνοι γενικά είναι πιο ευάλωτα ως πουλιά..Δηλαδή έχουν κ οργανικά προβλήματα?όπως συμβαίνει και στον άνθρωπο.. ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι αναγκαία... απλά έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη σε Βιταμίνη Α και επίσης δεν έχουν καλή όραση!  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη, ξέρεις γιατί ρωτάω!!Για το μικρό zebra που έχασα. :Confused:  Μάλιστα, διάβασα οτι ο αλμπινισμός στη φύση γενικά μπορεί να οφείλεται κ σε αιμομιξία!Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω αν προκύπτει από αιμομιξία ή όχι, πάντως είχες ένα μοναδικά εντυπωσιακό μικρό zebra finch! Δεν έχω ξανακούσει, δει live ή σε φωτό Albino Zebra finch!
Μάλλον προκύπτει από τον συνδυασμό των zebra finch σου... για να δούμε από Σεπτέμβριο, θα βγει κανένα αλμπινάκι ή όχι;;;  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Βασικά αν δεις τα CFW Continental είναι σαν αλμπινοι..ασπρα με κοκκινα μάτια!Απλά τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως τελικά ψώφησε γιατί είχε κάτι κ όχι επειδή δεν το τάιζαν!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.. :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Ο αλμπινισμος κανει την αναγκη της βιταμινης Α πολυ μεγαλυτερη και η ελλειψη της ,προκαλει σαφως προβληματα ειτε σε πτηνα ειτε σε ανθρωπους ,οταν δεν δινεται η πρεπουσα σημασια

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο χελιδόνι.... !!!!
Αλλά δεν νομίζω να επιβιώσει, ειδικά στην Αφρική!!! ( Αφρική δεν πάνε ;;; )

----------


## Bullseye

> 


Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία ο σπίνος αυτός είναι κάποια συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη? Έχω δει καρδερίνα ακριβώς έτσι...

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φανετο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σπινος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σπουργιτι

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κοκκινολαιμης

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σπινος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κοκκινολαιμης

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

Σουσουραδα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τριστις



καλογερος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Efthimis98

Κίσσα ( Jackdaw )



Δεκαοχτούρα ( Ringneck Dove ή Barbary Dove )



Σπουργίτι ( Sparrow )

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

λουγαρο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πανεμορφο waxwing

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καρδιναλιος οπαδος του Θρυλου :Thumbdown:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φανετο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Leucistic Reed Bunting

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://www.mullbirds.com/Leucistuc%20Warbler.html

----------


## jk21

Κωστα λευκισμος σε υβριδιο καναρινιου με ποιο πουλι τελικα ειναι; 

το δευτερο απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι καποιο siskin

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχει κανει λαθος στον τιτλο? :Happy:  δεν ξερω. μαλλον ειναι λουγαρακι.

----------


## jk21

και τελικα ειναι ;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ψαρονι

----------


## jk21

κοτσυφοειδες; 

κοτσυφι ; η μυτη εκει παραπεμπει (σχημα οχι χρωμα )

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τα δυο πρωτα ειναι κοτσυφι και τα δυο δευτερα ψαρονι. 

κατι εχεις σημερα με βαζεις και τα γραφω δυο φορες  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

τα κοτσυφια εβαλες φωτο αλλα δεν εγραψες τι ειναι 

τα ψαρονια τωρα που το ειπες ειδα ξανα τη φωτο και ειδα αναμεσα στις φωτο την λεξη ψαρονι .... στραβομαρα ... βασικα πρεπει να παρω εκεινα τα γυαλια πρεσβυωπιας απο το φαρμακειο ....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*κοτσυφι* (ετσι το διαβαζεις ποιο ευκολα?) ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Common Grackle





γερακι




Leucistic_Reed_Bunting

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σπουργίτι


σπουργιτια


ψαρονια



κοτσυφι


CINNAMON ROCK PIPIT


RED SHRIKE



Κάργια   jackdaw

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σιαμεζικο κοτσυφι

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

White-throated Sparrow

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

χειμωνοσπινος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μελανικος κοκκινολαιμης







μελανικη πυρουλα




καρδιναλιος



american robin

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλογερος




χελιδονι


*Μαυροσκούφης*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Flycatcher

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

